# Pirate themed Food



## chef david

I am looking for recipes that fit a pirates theme. it is for a big party and i would like some new and creative ideas. we are working out of a restaurant for an employee party of about two hundred. any thing helps


----------



## shroomgirl

decor would be a huge part.....treasure chests with small tarts that look like jewels.
chicken drumettes that have the meat pulled up from the bone 
swords/skewers/sugar cane .....all with bits of meat on them

Cake with blue jell water, fish, islands.

X marks the spot for the carving station with big hunking sabors....my meat knife would look very saborish

Rum.....flaming rum bananas on ice cream

Tropical Plants, pirates hats/bandanas, tiaras, pearls.....

Oysters

Gotta go to work and be a pirate there......more later.


----------



## castironchef

Some random ideas:

"Walk the plank" salmon
roasted hunks o' meat on swords
jerked goat
turtle soup
biscuits (not that you actually want "hard tack," but you can them that)
lots of chocolate coins
lots of gold nugget gum
"gunpowder" tea (OK, that's a bit obscure)
lots and lots of rum!! :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl

mozzerella balls that look like pearls in a large shell dish

bandanas and eye patches on servers

Canon balls......hmmmmm.....kibbee, falalfel, meatballs, large cheeseball covered in black sesame seeds.....

I love the plank theme with fish down below.....really fun.
So, assorted smoked fish sides under a plank

Payparus maps burned around the edges.....maybe with the room layout and an X where the treasure chest desserts are....white chocolate truffles, raspberry brulee tarts, jellies, rum pineapple coconut tarts, the gold coins and gum mentioned already.....


Jolly Rogers decorating the walls

Parrots.... sometimes my twisted sense of humor shows....a stuffed parrot with roasted quail, they have boned out whole quail that can be grilled.

whole pig would not be out of line

I keep thinking about meat with part of a bone coming out as a handle.....like frenched lamb chops or the aforementioned chicken drumettes that have had the meat pulled up to the joint in a ball, marinated, battered and fried.

Scallops rolled in black sesames, Shrimp with ?

Pull real pirates names out.....Black Beard, Long John Silver, etc and work off that theme somehow.

Special drinks.....fruity tropical non-alcoholic punch with pineapple spears.....



Ok...peg legs....any thoughts on that riff.....


----------

